# Manuka honey - Orihuela?



## lind (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where i can purchse Manuka Honey ( Manuka Miel )
I live near Orihuela. many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lind said:


> Does anyone know where i can purchse Manuka Honey ( Manuka Miel )
> I live near Orihuela. many thanks.


:welcome:

I'm not near there, so can't help

but I've changed the thread title so that anyone who might know will see what it's about


----------



## lind (Aug 29, 2014)

*Lind*



lind said:


> Does anyone know where i can purchse Manuka Honey ( Manuka Miel )
> I live near Orihuela. many thanks.





xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm not near there, so can't help
> 
> but I've changed the thread title so that anyone who might know will see what it's about


Thank you for your welcome, my first reply! thank you


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It can be ordered via amazon.uk if you can't find it locally.


----------



## lind (Aug 29, 2014)

thank you i have ordered from amazon in the past, i would like to try and find somewhere in 
Spain in possible, we would be quite happy to frive to the coast if need be.
thanks for your reply. L


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you tried local healthfood shops? If they don't stock it they may be able to order it in for you. Or you could order online within Spain:

Miel de manuka | Manuka honey

I don't know how prices compare with buying from abroad but at least you can get it here somehow!


----------

